# Scale that fish EASY & FAST - Use a pressure washer!



## DaleH (Dec 8, 2020)

See: https://youtu.be/7d1a1PFixLg


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 11, 2020)

And, the additional benefit of having a fish scale finish on your driveway! Course, everyone knows to use the pressure washer to wash them over into your neighbor's yard.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2020)

You have got to be kidding me, that is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeshaw (Dec 14, 2020)

I think I'll just stick with filleting mine, a lot less mess.


----------

